# Questin on lightning struck tree



## Jace (Jan 1, 2011)

A white oak tree which splits into co-dominate trunk about 9' high. One side has been lightning struck about 1.5 yrs ago, has declined and is real close to completely dead. Yet, the other side shows no sign of decline, as of yet anyway. So what are its (the remaining side) chances of survival, if the one side was removed at the "Y"?


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 1, 2011)

Jace said:


> A white oak tree which splits into co-dominate trunk about 9' high. One side has been lightning struck about 1.5 yrs ago, has declined and is real close to completely dead. Yet, the other side shows no sign of decline, as of yet anyway. So what are its (the remaining side) chances of survival, if the one side was removed at the "Y"?


 
If it's not dead already, the unstruck side should survive.I would absolutly remove the dying side because it sounds like it's not going to make it.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2011)

Cut the bad side off and the other should make it just fine.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 1, 2011)

Impossible to say without knowing extent of damage, which you can learn with a hammer. Above that fork is the most essential place to tap test. per attached

Cutting at the Y will rot it out in a hurry. Cut as little as is necessary, as far out as possible. At any rate, no rush.


got a p[icture?


----------



## Jace (Jan 1, 2011)

OK, thanks for the posts. Thats what I told the customer, that it still stands a good chance IMO .

I figure it could "compartmentalize" around the cut with ease, but I was moreso concerned of how well it would heal around the old part of the trunk that has dead/lightning struck tissue going all the way down below the "Y" to the ground (on the dead side of the lower trunk). 



(3' diameter tree at about 1 ft. off the ground-pretty large one)


----------



## treeseer (Jan 2, 2011)

Jace said:


> I figure it could "compartmentalize" around the cut with ease,..(3' diameter tree at about 1 ft. off the ground-pretty large one)


How did you figure this--a big old tree just got a major injury--it cannot do *anything* with ease! If you :greenchainsaw: whack it at the Y with a textbook cut and assure the client it will be fine, and 10 years later it rots and falls on them, you are wide open to liability.

Until you assess the damage you are not qualified to predict the tree's future growth. Do you own a hammer? Or a camera?


----------



## Jace (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Treeseer. I didnt see that U left a post last night, sorry, I was busy leaving a post myself and didnt see yours. ANd youre right, the "with ease" is like likely FAR from easy-LOL MY bad. 

Ill reread/consider your posts later in the day and reply, because Im in a hurry right now. Just wanted to apologize for missing your last post, for now.


----------



## Treepedo (Jan 2, 2011)

*lightning strike*

Did it ground out or explode the leader?
What is the diameter?
My experience is the tree may take 5 or more years till its dead and if it doesn't die the tree will need major maintenance to stay standing long term.
Be great if you can save it but consider 50% root loss plus all the root grafting points potentially dieing back. Cost of the maintenance plus the safety may be better spent on the removal and plant dozen saplings with the estimate.
Makes the home owner feel good about the decision.


Jace said:


> A white oak tree which splits into co-dominate trunk about 9' high. One side has been lightning struck about 1.5 yrs ago, has declined and is real close to completely dead. Yet, the other side shows no sign of decline, as of yet anyway. So what are its (the remaining side) chances of survival, if the one side was removed at the "Y"?


----------



## jessytimothy (Jan 3, 2011)

I was faced same problems in my tree and I used these ideas. The best way is cut the bad side off and the other should make it just fine. It is very great idea for lightning struck tree.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 3, 2011)

treeseer said:


> How did you figure this--a big old tree just got a major injury--it cannot do *anything* with ease! If you :greenchainsaw: whack it at the Y with a textbook cut and assure the client it will be fine, and 10 years later it rots and falls on them, you are wide open to liability.
> 
> Until you assess the damage you are not qualified to predict the tree's future growth. Do you own a hammer? Or a camera?


 
I'm not so sure @ 1' on a Quercus alba that 3' dia has turned the corner from mostly dynamic to mostly static. 
If you agree, does that change your collarless "whackattheY"? Where might you define that threshold? 

Jace, you gotta take these measurements Guy speaks of. Get in there and make an informed assessment. Get these tools.


----------

